# Editing existing website/page with iWeb?



## huub (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,

Previously I created a (simple) website using OpenOffice.org. So far it works ok, but on Linux it doesn't allow me to add movies. I found iWeb to deal with adding movies, but so far I found no option(s) to edit my website, only to create a new one. Can I use iWeb for editing/extending my website or what should I use? Running MacOSX 10.5.3, Mac Mini Intel.

Thanks


----------

